
Unpaid Laborers Are 'Slipping Pleas for Help into Zara Clothes' - cepth
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/fashion/zara-istanbul-unpaid-workers-inditex-bravo-clothing-tags-notes-a8037256.html
======
remontoire
No pictures of the handwritten notes in the article?

Seems like that should be included

~~~
jo-han
pictures of notes (not handwritten though) are shown in:
[https://twitter.com/trtworld/status/927528929279307776](https://twitter.com/trtworld/status/927528929279307776)

